# En direct de la Bourse du Le Bar de La Terrasse...



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

On constate que la valeur "Paire de Baffe" est toujours aussi recherchée même s'il ne faut aucun doute que les spéculateurs que sont gKatarn et Fix font artificiellement monter la côte.

Bonne tenue des valeurs "Climat" et "Travail" malgré un marché plutôt atone en ces vacances d'Aout.

Une bonne séance malgré tout avec au moins 10 phrases d'échangées à l'ouverture.

De plus le vert est toujours une couleur tendance sur la place.

Du coté des valeurs étrangères peu de nouveautés :  M$ se négocie à 3 contre 1 et Linux à 6 contre 1.

Les introductions des Newbs sur le Nouveau Marché se passent sans trop de soucis malgré la nouvelle règle des 5 messages établies par Tout Puissant.

Bref une séance assez tranquille...


A bientôt pour un nouveau cours de la Bourse du Le Bar de La Terrasse

Cdt,

Petit_Louis,


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2011)

Romuald fait un gros poutou à petit_louis, mais sans la langue


----------



## fedo (8 Août 2011)

*devant le risque important d'une nouvelle averse, fedo déconseille la vente à découvert.*


----------



## patlek (8 Août 2011)

Le pinard est toujours une valeur sure.

Le p'tit jaune est dévalué, pour cause de météo rendant l' acces a la terrasse aléatoire.

Le pt"it creme se maintien.

Le café viennois s' effondre suivant ainsi l' indice des températures.

Valeur refuge; le bol de soupe chaude.

Conseil: miser sur le vin chaud.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Conseil: miser sur le vin chaud.



Oué, paske les stocks de rosé frais ont fondu lors de séances animées au BBQ à la corbeille 


@Petit_Louis : andouille !!!  :love:


----------



## Larme (8 Août 2011)

Je crois que la valeur "FAQ" est une valeur sucôtée, car elle ne semble intéresser personne suite à l'arrivée de marchés africains...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

une semaine plutôt morne à le Bar de la Terrasse...

les échanges furent bref et pas très intense.
même "paire de baffe" à fait un plongeon en perdant 75% de sa valeur.

le Vert continue son chemin, sans plus mais sans moins aussi.

Avec un peu de chance lundi va marquer le retour en force des valeurs Climat et Gastronomie et leurs dérivés  (pique-nique, apéro, temps de chiotte, plage...)

2 ou 3 newbs écrasés, pas de quoi spéculer...


Cdt,

Petit_Louis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2011)

OH MY GOD !!!

une semaine de ouf sur la Bourse du Le Bar de La Terrasse !!!

Alors d'abord d'abord y'a eu des gens qui ont fait acte de présence sur le Bar !
ET QUI ON PARLE !!!

Donc le Marché reprend des couleurs ! 

On peut donc dire : Phoque la Crise et bien évidement Phoque les Pauvres !

Sinon les "événements" en Applie on chahuté le cours de la Pomme.

La cécité de gKatarn  ont fait grimper les valeurs médicales.

La chute du Bot ouvre à la voie à un développement du Le Bar de la Terrasse sur les places étrangères comme énoncé lors de notre brief-produit qui à eu lieu lors de notre réunion marketing.
Je reviendrais sur ce point plus tard...

A bientôt pour un autre bulletin !
Si vous avez des questions...


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2011)

A noter des mouvements très inattendus autour du titre Auchan...
Une valeur à suivre de près


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2011)

Par contre le cours de la boule rouge conserve son électroencéphalogramme plat et au ras des pâquerettes malgré une demande continue et insistante.


----------



## patlek (26 Août 2011)

On note une inflation sur le coca et les sodas.

La demande s' intensifie sur la bière et le pinard, deux valeurs refuges, surtout en temps de crise.
Coté musiques, le Blues revient en force, valeur sûre aussi, surtout en temps de crises.
Conséquence inattendue de la crise: Le punk fait un retour inattendu!!!:
http://www.leparisien.fr/actualite-...eu-urine-dans-un-avion-17-08-2011-1568844.php

(Ceici dit, il serait bien que le bar reste propre


----------



## Madalvée (26 Août 2011)

Et à par se toucher les bourses et saliver devant la deuxième boule de la paire, c'est toujour les bourses ou le vit, ici ?


----------



## fedo (26 Août 2011)

tel le CRAC 40, le tracker du mini bar était dans le rouge toute la journée pour cause de suractivité sur le titre culinaire "petit_louis", mais grâce à la reprise des échanges sur le titre léporidé "jugnin" la tendance pourrait s'inverser.


----------



## patlek (26 Août 2011)

La journée a été rude aussi sur la valeur glaçon, qui pourtant en cette période de l' année est traditionnellement soutenue par une forte demande. Sa dépréciation est de l' ordre de 60% a 2heures de la cloture des marchés.

Les perspectives de rebondissement semble faibles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2011)

L'once d'humour, matière première rare, est en forte hausse. Le CAC Dafi est une valeur volatile en chute...


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2011)

la horde est au plus bas.

c'est une valeur à suivre : la rentrée sera peut-être l'occasion d'un rebond profitable.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2011)

En fait, LaHorde© n'est plus cotée au bar. Elle a décidé de déménager vers des paradis fiscaux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------

Par contre, le n00b est toujours une valeur de fond de portefeuille.


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2011)

Plus précisément LaHorde© s'est fait éjecter du caca-rente pas les costards noirs suite à ce qu'ils considéraient (à tort) comme des tentatives d'OPA hostiles répétées sur certaines filiales de le Bar - qui n'était pas encore le bar de la terrasse, et ont préféré introduire, le mot n'est pas trop fort, à la place la nioube & souitcheur inc..

Mais les interventions sporadiques de certains actionnaires de LaHorde© montrent bien que celle-ci ourdit encore dans l'ombre.


----------



## monoeil (27 Août 2011)

Toujours à _bourre, ce_ qui va trop vite m'éreinte.
Mais là, _hors de_ quoi ?
Donnez-moi un _cours_

_3 ans que j'ai pas mis les pieds ici et il me semble qu'on en parlait déjà, des meutes.
Ou d'émeute ; j'ai jamais rien compris en ombres !_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ca y'est : c'est la Reprise !

La Bourse du le Bar de la Terrasse reprend des couleurs.

C'est les retours de certaines valeurs que l'on avait oubliées.

Les échanges ont été cependant marquées par l'attaque de "soleillistes" bretons qui ont tout fait pour perturber les cotations.
Tout devrait cependant rentrer dans le calme à la rentrée.

Une forte montée de l'Acier suite à une vague histoire de trombone...

Les cotations de début de mois :

-petit_louis  +3% stable mais tellement cool ;
-gKatarn +15% entrainant les médicales avec lui;
-patlek -2% superbe introduction le 31/08 et depuis plus rien;
-fedo +2% une valeur dite de refuge ni plus ni moins;
-Fix -5% on l'a connu plus inspiré;
-dool, +5% a résussi sa rentrée;
-Romuald -80% en pleine période dite d'hallucination;
-da capo +0.1% mué...voilà quoi...;
-xondousan -1% pénalisé par un logo bizarre;
-trucbidulemachinchose -25% aexploséenpleinvol;
-jugnin +65% beaucoup (trop ?) d'espoir placé en lui;
-imacounet +6% c'est quand la rentrée scolaire ?
-Nephou +10% parce que la France c'est pas que les Alpes;
-theozdevil - 9% je connais pas perso...
-l'écrit vain +1%, il est là...et puis c'est tout !

Bref la Bourse du le Bar de la Terrasse fait toujours face, et c'est bien là l'essentiel.

Bien évidemment on reparle toujours de boules rouges mais bon : Avant etait-ce si bien ?

Je reste à votre disposition pour toutes questions supplémentaires.

Cdt,

Petit_Louis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2011)

Les Newb' sont de retour...
Les baffes sont toujours présentes...

Le Bar a donc repris son rythme de croisière !

La soi-disante crise ne semble pas affecté les cambistes qui officient autour de la Corbeille du Le Bar de La Terrasse.

A noter d'ailleurs une percée des femmes dans le milieu des cambistes.
On va peut être réussir à diminuer le poids des modos/fachos 

Les valeurs sont valorisées.
Les coup de boules sont distribués.

De grosses manifestations au sujet des emprunts dit "Les boules rouges" agitent toujours notre microcosme.
En effet beaucoup ont misé sur ces emprunts et se retrouvent désormais...pauvres.
Enfin bon, ca reste des pauvres, donc aucune raison de s'émouvoir.

A noter une remontée inquiétante du mouvement anarcho-terroriste LaHorde.
Si nous les avions toléré du fait de leur action particulièrement efficace contre les newbs', il faudra faire attention à ne pas leur donner les clés du Le Bar de La Terrasse.

Voilà...

Je reste à votre disposition pour toutes questions complémentaires.

Cdt,


L


----------



## jugnin (16 Septembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je reste à votre disposition pour toutes questions complémentaires.
> 
> L



Heu, ouais. Tas pris une convention obsèques ?


----------



## fedo (16 Septembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> De grosses manifestations au sujet des emprunts dit "Les boules rouges" agitent toujours notre microcosme.
> En effet beaucoup ont misé sur ces emprunts et se retrouvent désormais...pauvres.
> Enfin bon, ca reste des pauvres, donc aucune raison de s'émouvoir.
> 
> ...



selon une rumeur de marché insistante, les "boules rouges" constitueraient de la dette pourrie d'origine gréco-romaine, une pratique financière opaque ayant donné lieu à de nombreux abus et fraudes. de nombreux investisseurs lourdement chargés en "boules rouges" ont ainsi complétement disparu.

Notez, en ces périodes de rigueur, la résurgence des questions fiscales dans l'indice principal et notamment la TVA sur cession d'immobilisation.

sur le second marché, nombre d'investisseurs semblent vouloir punir la valeur ptit_louis, confirmant la grande nervosité du marché.


----------



## monoeil (16 Septembre 2011)

Qui qu'a marché sur qui ? Comment c'est qu'on sait qu'on a la horde à ses trousses? Et puis c'est quoi c'te horde?
Pas facile la finance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Octobre 2011)

Nous rappelons à nos membres qui la fin d'année civile approche.

Il va être temps pour vous de venir au siège négocier vos primes de fin d'année.
Nous attendons vos lettres de recommandations avec impatience.


Sinon pas grand chose de neuf sur le Bar de La Terrasse...
Ah si une forte augmentation de nos ventes d'alcool fort suite à la mort d'un type...qui vendaient des pommes je crois...pas tout suivi mais l'important est là : les caisses débordent d'argent !

Je reste à votre disposition pour toutes demandes supplémentaires.

Cdt,

Petit_Louis


----------



## gKatarn (14 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il va être temps pour vous de venir au siège négocier vos primes de fin d'année.



Tu veux une prime de baffes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Octobre 2011)

Le Bar
La Terrasse
192.168.1.1 Mac Génération

                                                                             Garnison
                                                                             Tatooine
                                                                             255.255.255.255 Far Far Away


                                                  Truc,

 Nous avons bien reçu votre dernière moquerie en date.

Sachez, gKatarn, que nous sommes régulièrement interpellé par nos collaborateurs sur la façon dont vous agissez à Le Bar de La Terrasse.

Si, AVANT, nous passions l'éponge sur votre comportement, permettez nous de vous dire que ca va changer à partir de...MAINTENANT !!!

Premièrement, votre refus catégorique d'enlever votre armure nous oblige à vous reposer pour la dernière fois la question : quel est votre Sexe ? 
En effet vous ne demandez un accès aux vestiaires des filles, mais, selon elles, lorsque vous y êtes, vous restez immobile; seule votre armure fume.

Deuxièment, votre moyen de transport, que vous nommé Tie-Chose, prend toute la place sur le  toit !
Quand prendrez-vous un modèle équipé de 4 roues pour le garer dans le parking, à l'emplacement qui vous est réservé ?

Troisièment, pourquoi toutes ces baffes ?
MERDE QUOI ??!!

gChose, tu commences vraiment à nous les briser Menus !

Alors fais gaffe à ta goule !


Veuillez agréer, cher collaborateur, nos chaleureuses "si tu nous cherches, tu vas nous trouver !" 


Cdt,


Petit_Louis


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2011)

Le gendarme du Bar a un oeil sur la valeur "Petit_louis" qui semblait ne plus vouloir suivre les règles du marché juste avant la fermeture. 
Demain, dès l'ouverture des marchés, la valeur Petit_louis risque donc d'être coincée entre la valeur "Baffe fumante" et la valeur "Big Mac", surtout vers midi. 
À surveiller aussi la valeur "Tirhum" qui, depuis quelques heures, reprend à _dessin_ les choses en mains, mains qu'il a par ailleurs fort occupées à maintenir et à faire remonter la valeur "Dool".


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Novembre 2011)

les téléscripteurs crépitent !
le dénommé gKatarn aurait un emploi !

ce qui va sans doute déchainer les spéculations !

1/ baffe perd 75% 
2/ les couches Confiance chutent  de 91%
3/ les enseignes fabriquant du plastique thermo-moulé sont en réunion d'urgence niveau critique

Stay branched !

Je reste à votre disposition pour toutes questions complémentaires.

Cdt,

petit_louis


----------



## fedo (9 Novembre 2011)

grosse activité sur le second marché et son tracker principal "mini bar".

en effet, le plan de rigueur impacterait la plus grosse valeur de l'indice, "petit_louis", dont les activités seraient surtaxées dès l'année prochaine. le marché réagit violemment à la dégradation attendue de son compte d'exploitation et la valeur décroche baffe sur baffe.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> fantasmes post-kebab



L'Empire communique.

- le vaillant trooper gKatarn est l'un des meilleurs éléments et ce depuis bien longtemps : les allusions quand à son emploi retrouvé sont totalement infondées

- son lancer de baffes est inimitable : méfiez-vous des contrefaçons, rendez-vous au mini-blabla pour le constater en live

- les fabricants de plastique thermo-moulé se font rouler par de vils spéculateurs et colporteurs de rumeurs... : les armures impériales ne sont pas en plastique thermo-moulé mais en PlastoKevlar®


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2011)

Suite à une plainte pour violation de brevet technologique, Confiance voit de nouveau ses actifs fuir vers l'étranger tandis que le reste du marché est alèse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Novembre 2011)

Une analyse rapide de la situation : cette affaire sent mauvais...
diffamation, coup bas...
ca promet...:mouais:

peut être La Horde...


----------



## ergu (9 Novembre 2011)

on murmure que petit_louis aurait accepté de troquer son tripe A contre un triple cheese (avec supplément mayo) - comme quoi, à force d'en manger, on peut finir par ressembler à un grec.

Jean-ergu Gaillard à la bourse de le bar, à vous les studios.


----------



## patlek (9 Novembre 2011)

De source informelle, dans les milieux autorisés, une rumeurs circulerait comme quoi, p'tit louis se croirait sur un forum dédié aux mac nuggets , mac burgers ...


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2011)

ah bah faut que je lui dise comment on fait les nuggets alors ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------

héhé&#8230; ©



> Chicken Nuggets: Chicken, water, salt, modified corn starch, sodium phosphates, chicken broth powder (chicken broth, salt, and natural flavoring (chicken source)), seasoning (vegetable oil, extracts of rosemary, mono, di- and triglycerides, lecithin). Battered and breaded with water, enriched bleached wheat flour (niacin, iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid), yellow corn flour, bleached wheat flour, modified corn starch, salt, leavening (baking soda, sodium acid pyrophosphate, sodium aluminum phosphate, monocalcium phosphate, calcium lactate), spices, wheat starch, dried whey, corn starch. Batter set in vegetable shortening. Cooked in partially hydrogenated vegetable oils, (may contain partially hydrogenated soybean oil and/or partially hydrogenated corn oil and/or partially hydrogenated canola oil and/or cottonseed oil and/or sunflower oil and/or corn oil). TBHQ and citric acid added to help preserve freshness. Dimethylpolysiloxane added as an anti-foaming agent.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2011)

Tidju ! ... les bruits sont tellement alarmistes que j'ai décidé de remettre sur le marché les "NaraKiri Kits" (en abrégé NKK) que j'avais développés il y a quelques années ... je suis certain que les initiés comprendront (sans que ce soit un délit bien entendu !:rateau.
Pour les moins anciens, le "NaraKiri Kit" constitue le moyen ultime de se faire narakiri (bien entendu !) en toute sécurité, technicité et propreté.
Le kit, outre les accessoires tranchants habituels, comprend également une toile imperméable qui se replie automatiquement à la chute du corps, évitant d'en mettre partout et de se faire engueuler par après.
Des accessoires adaptés à chaque profession accompagnent le kit et permettent, par exemple, à un analyste financier de ranger ses abattis (intestins, estomac, foie, etc...) dans un ordre croissant, décroissant ou alphanumérique selon ses désirs afin de garder la logique propre à sa profession.
Un modèle en développement permettra d'aligner les intestins en graphiques de courbes ou même nuages de points dans le cas d'une hernie inguinale ayant été perforée par inadvertance.
Diverses options seront également disponibles : webcams pour diffusion en direct, 
option "indolore" (inclus dans le kit "jpmiss") et bien d'autres à venir !
En résumé : le NKK, une valeur sûre pour la prochaine décennie


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2011)

Dexter avant la lettre en fait ! 

et dire que c'est Nephou le designer de la boite !


----------



## ergu (9 Novembre 2011)

Loue à la minute fenêtre ouverte en haut d'une tour pour financier ruiné par la crise.
Prestation à payer dans son intégralité à l'avance.
Satisfait ou tant pis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Novembre 2011)

(Trop) Chères collaboratrices, chers collaborateurs,

Ce post de bon goût est devenu temporairement un répère de gauchistes (malheureusement même pas gauche-caviar).

Restez calme, nos équipes sont au travail pour expulser les squatters.


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2011)

Sauvez un Ours Polaire : tuez un banquier !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Sauvez un Ours Polaire : tuez un banquier !



Oui mais :

Tuer un castor c'est sauver un arbre !


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2011)

tu sauves des arbres aussi en tuant un Marc Levy&#8230; et un castor c'est assez utile des fois !


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! ... les bruits sont tellement alarmistes que j'ai décidé de remettre sur le marché les "NaraKiri Kits" (en abrégé NKK) que j'avais développés il y a quelques années ... je suis certain que les initiés comprendront (sans que ce soit un délit bien entendu !:rateau.





alèm a dit:


> et dire que c'est Nephou le designer de la boite !



NKK for ever !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Novembre 2011)

on peut marger à combien avec les NKK ?

Thebiglebowsky tu pourrais nous faire un business plan efficace "NKK-ca-roxx-du-poney" ?


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2011)

n'empêche, ça finit par Caca :afraid:

ah, on me signale dans l'oreillette que c'est souvent le cas quand on s'éventre ! :casse:


punaise*je vais recréer ma société de fourrage d'opossum ou de fourrures à base d'opossum, je ne sais plus bien. 

(petit_louis si tu ne comprends rien, c'est normal, nous continuons des discussions vieilles de 10 ans   )


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2011)

Il va falloir que je ressorte le bréviaire du bar moi


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2011)

une partie a brûlé avec le Grand Crash ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------







à toutes fins utiles (ou inutiles, on s'en cogne&#8230; enfin des opossums aussi)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Novembre 2011)

les animaux n'ont pas de pouvoir d'achat...
aucun intérêt !

vous n'avez vraiment pas la fibre commerciale


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> les animaux n'ont pas de pouvoir d'achat...
> aucun intérêt !
> 
> vous n'avez vraiment pas la fibre commerciale



on voit que tu n'as jamais fourré un opossum toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> on voit que tu n'as jamais fourré un opossum toi&#8230;


Ouais ! ... J'ai encore quelques housses en opossum qui traînent pour des vieux iBooks G4 ainsi que +/- 100 kgs de lombricompost ... avis aux amateurs !


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2011)

La valeur alèm fait son grand retour sur le premier marché grâce au soutien du fond de pension thebiglebowsky. Rappelons que ce dernier est le principal fournisseur de la couronne wallonne en protéines d'annelides. Il permet donc au titre du légendaire magna de l'image de ressortir de vieilles bourdes et de rappeler à la tête de son groupe le frère Nephou. Gageons que ce sursaut d'activité réveille le marché.


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2011)

prout !


je suis plus fan des ophiures que des annélides personnellement


----------



## gKatarn (10 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> on voit que tu n'as jamais fourré un opossum toi



/private joke inside...

Ah, faut-il surpondérer les actions "Scotch", comme pour les hamsters ?


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> /private joke inside...
> 
> Ah, faut-il surpondérer les actions "Scotch", comme pour les hamsters ?



non, la peau est très extensible et on vérifie le fourrage à la main !


----------



## patlek (11 Novembre 2011)

Un vent de panique souffle sur le minibar.

Dans ce que les observateurs appellent "la crise des ardoises", la crainte d' une chute de petit louis devient de plus en plus probable.
Ce matin, la tenanciere a lancée un avertissement, et malgré qu' elle ait déclarée par la suite qu' elle s' était un peu emportée, et qu' elle retirait ses menaces à l' encontre de petit louis, le mal était fait: les piliers du bars semblent perdre confiance. La chute de petit louis entrainerais par effet domino la chute de tous les pilier du comptoir.
A midi la situation se présentait ainsi: petit louis isolé a un bout du comptoir, et les piliers du bar tassés les uns contre les autres à l' autre bout du comptoir. Chacun d' entre eux craignant la contagion.

Certains evoquerait la possibilité de la sortie de petit louis du minibar (Rappelons que petit louis a une ardoise a la hauteur de 120% de son RMI)

Sur le marché, le cubi de rouge est tombé a 3,12 Euros suite aux crainte d' une ralentissement de la demande (Petit louis étant le plus gros consommateur de cubi de rouge)

Certains évoquent, et espère la possibilité d' une aide de Tchang, qui travaille à la plonge à l' arrière arrière cuisine, et dont les fonds de poches serait garnis de liquidités.


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2011)

Tout ceci n'est que de la désinformation due aux spéculateurs tentant une OPA sur le cubi de rouge.

Car, et ceci n'est pas un délit d'initié, petit-louis ne carbure pas au cubi de rouge mais au cherry-coke®


----------



## ergu (11 Novembre 2011)

Il ne faut pas confondre un cubi de rouge et l'arrière train d'un communiste à voiles et à vapeur car les deux sont assez dissemblables et d'usage différent.


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2011)

quelqu'un m'a appelé ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> quelqu'un m'a appelé ?


...dans mes bras, camarade !!!!!!!
ps : perso, je m'arrête à "communiste" hein !:rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...dans mes bras, camarade !!!!!!!
> ps : perso, je m'arrête à "communiste" hein !:rateau:



pareil !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> pareil !


...Arf ! ça m'a fait penser à l'Inuit qui portait son trou de pêche sur le dos, qui était tombé dedans en marchant à reculons et qui s'était fait arracher le bras par un morse... ... "Dans mon bras, camarade !" qu'il gueulait quand on le rencontrait !!!!

ps : c'est un extrait de "Titanouk", le naufrage du Titanic vu du côté Inuit avec en vedette principale Berg l'Inuit (prénom : Ice, bien évidemment !)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2011)

L'AMM (Autorité des Marchés Macgéens) a décidé d'ouvrir une enquête après l'annonce par erreur de la dégradation de la note de petit louis.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2011)

Le cours du kebab et de la pizza vont remonter mécaniquement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Novembre 2011)

selon les conseils de mes avocats, je reste digne...

mais je vous prout au nez, ok ? :hein:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Novembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> L'AMM (Autorité des Marchés Macgéens) a décidé d'ouvrir une enquête après l'annonce par erreur de la dégradation de la note de petit louis.



Il va perdre son triple gras ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Novembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10167752 a dit:
			
		

> Il va perdre son triple gras ?



ALORS LA, TU REVES !
:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2011)

On annonce une tentative de manipulation des marchés : des chutes de neiges anticipées en parisie, afin que PL reste chez lui à renforcer son triple gras.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Novembre 2011)

Le Sucre Cay bon aussi


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2011)

C'est l'effervescence ce matin sur les marchés nippons. Le titre Macgeneration.com gagne dès l'ouverture quatre points. C'est l'annonce des bons résultats de vente au détail du principal actionnaire, petit louis, qui permet cette envolée. Avec la parution la semaine dernière de son dernier guide (voir image) à grand renfort de publicité, il se hisse chez les libraires dans le top cinq des ventes.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2011)

"La Gastronomie me rendra raison"

Moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

"Cher ami(e)s ,

Si je vous écris en ces temps si complexe c'est pour vous dire que tout va bien, je maîtrise la situation.

La dégradation de la France par nos collègues de S&P ne changent rien pour nous..."

hein...quoi ? non j'ai dis vous mettez tout la cheminée... 

"Donc...Nous allons devoir nous en tenir à nos bonnes vieilles valeurs : "C'est pas Nous, mais c'est les Actionnaires !" "Moi j'ai rien vu, j'étais en train de faire les Comptes !".

Non ! ON BRULE TOUT !!! en plus ca masquera cette odeur qui vient de ce pays de merde

"Pour s'assurer du support de toutes nos filiales, je vais être amené à faire de très longs voyages hors de notre cher hexagone mais ne vous inquietez pas, je vous garde toujours près de mon coeur.""

Et encore plus proche de l'ANPE bande de loosers  

"Quand à la paye de Décembre, si elle n'est toujours pas arrivée c'est dû à une petit soucis de compatibilité"

BBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMM 
Faire péter la compta, ca c'est fait...
La Caisse, aussi...

"Allez Hop je cours vers l'hélico...vous connaissez mon allégresse quand il s'agit de défendre nos valeurs !

Veuillez agréer chères collaboratrices et cher collaborateurs, mes sentiments les plus chaleureux pour cette nouvelle année !"

Allez hop, on fait monter les filles et on se casse

Sincèrement,

Petit_Louis à l'abri maintenant


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2012)

Décidément les valeurs nioubies de la bourse de Le bar de la Terrasse ne lui permettent pas de sortir la tête hors de l'eau.
Quel visionnaire ce petit_louis&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2012)

ué... 

CARREMENT MEME !!!

:king:


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2012)

En ces temps de crise, je vous conseille les valeurs fortement alcolisées. 
Conseil d'achat sur les parapluies si vous êtes dans le nord de la France.


----------



## ergu (26 Juin 2012)

petit_louis, toi qui aime tant bouffer du grec, ne serais-tu pas le Merkel de ce forum ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2012)

Exactement !

Mais c'est purement physique : l'été approche, je dois prendre soin de mon corps pour ensuite

1/ draguer les filles,
2/ coucher avec,
3/ les mettre en cloque,
4/ me retirer du Monde et rentrer en hibernation durant 15 ans,
5/ sortir d'hibernation et grailler un gros coup
6/ reprendre contact avec "mes filles" et les faire bosser dur,
7/ les mettre à la tête des plus grosses entreprise du monde entier,
8/ faire bosser les meilleurs scientifiques sur un remède pour la vie eternelle,
9/ vivre de leur rente à glander autour du monde,
10/ et draguer des filles...

Le tout, c'est d'être discret !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Le tout, c'est d'être discret !



Et rien de tel que la saison estivale pour faire passer quelques augmentations !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2012)

D'ailleurs, une augmentation de rosé a été votée aujourd'hui pour l'apéro  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juillet 2012)

Je vote pour !!!!

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2012)

Le Patrimonio© rosé a pris une claque


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2012)

Pffffff ! Et dire que si ça avait marché il y a une dizaine d'années, j'aurais été coté en bourse et milliardaire aujourd'hui ! 




​


----------



## Penetrator (4 Août 2012)

acheter un truc qui s'appelle big nase en tant que boite non merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Août 2012)

Pendant ce temps, chez Petit_Louis' Company...

...au département marketing (partagé avec la COGIP)...

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2012/08/25/imprimer-sa-nourriture-cest-desormais-possible/

:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------

Bon c'est pas tout ça mais c'est le 25/08...il serait de relancer ce post fort "trop cool"...


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2012)

Des joies de la vente à la découpe !

Il y a quelques semaines, nous avons vu apparaitre sur le marché une nouvelle entité, macg.co, suite à un différent concernant les droits de propriété de la maison mère, macg.co, et certains bruits de corbeille laissent à penser qu'une seconde filiale verrait le jour sous le nom de eneration.m ! Mais à ce stade du montage financier, nous ne sommes pas en mesure de donner de date d'introduction de celle-ci sur le marché


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2012)

possible grosse monté dans un bar le jeudi 4 octobre, pour les parisiens contact par MP


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> nous ne sommes pas en mesure de donner de date d'introduction de celle-ci sur le marché


En somme nous avons le choix dans la date pour une introduction.



C'est dégoutant


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> En somme nous avons le choix dans la date pour une introduction.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est dégoutant



Quelle blague éculée !


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2012)

La sphère des bourses c'est pas d'la blague !


----------



## Fìx (28 Septembre 2012)

Ah c'est bien... entre ici et à côté, on a la totale... :rateau: Quand est-ce qu'on réuni le tout ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2012)

La fusion des parties n'est pas encore à l'ordre du jour !


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2012)

Et les parties en fusion ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> En somme nous avons le choix dans la date pour une introduction.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est dégoutant



La question est de savoir si elle se fera via le petit marché. Des photos auraient circulé sous le manteau mais les administrateurs auraient étouffé l'affaire pour laisser planer le doute.


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> En somme nous avons le choix dans la date pour une introduction.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est dégoutant



Non ce n'est pas sale ! 

L'animation des marchés après l'annonce faite par boodou Inc. de la découverte d'un nouveau gisement de liquide rare est bien vite retombée. Le titre peine à jouir de l'animation des premières minutes et le retour sur investissement compromis par le second évènement de la semaine passée, la fameuse chasse au trésor lancée par camisol®. Peu d'investisseurs s'y sont risqués du fait d'un montage financier alambiqué laissant planer l'idée d'un fake. Du fake au cake, il n'y a qu'un signe que les acteurs habituels auront mal interprétés préférant garder leurs bourses pleines en attendant l'hiver.
Ajoutons à cette analyse le retour, non pas de la chatbox (/note@jptk: ce n'est pas un sextoy) ni des boules rouges, mais d'une valeur historique du Bar, DocEvil. En à peine 20 posts, il réussi l'exploit d'entraîner, ranimer voire exciter les sens de nombre d'entre nous ! Les perles qu'il dissémine ça et là assure un bon rendement de rire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2013)

back depuis les paradis financier, nos conseillers sont de nouveau à votre disposition !

tu es jeune tu es fun ? ton argent nous interesse...
tu es intelligent tu es riche ? ton argent nous interesse...
tu es une fille ? tu m'interesse...

Bon voilà ca c'est fait...

Alors comment se porte le Bar ?

Analyse en cours...

P_L & associés... ah non remarque, plus depuis ce regrettable incident...


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2013)

On dirait que le jipé est à la hausse, tandis que les indicateurs sont au vert pour le ouebo et l'arno. L'ergu stagne, par contre, et le gkat est aux abonnés absents.


----------



## fedo (26 Septembre 2013)

Les marchés sont inquiets, 5 séances de baisse à Wall Street, du jamais vu depuis août. Les républicains du tea party sont pointés du doigt, eux qui cherchent à bloquer le vote du budget US avec le lecteur d'empreinte de l'iphone 5S.
Heureusement, les démocrates auraient déjà piraté le système. Wall Street a d'ailleurs salué ce soir la parade malgré une hausse timide à la clôture.
le président de la Federal Reserve avait pourtant tout fait pour soutenir les cours en annonçant le maintien de sa politique d'assouplissement quantitatif la semaine passée. Il faut surtout en voir les effets sur les matières premières, avec l'affermissement de la demande sur l'iphone 5S Gold. Les investisseurs matières premières se sentent ainsi rassurés. Ainsi, prête-t-on à Samsung l'envie d'acquérir une nouvelle mine d'or, la galaxy S4 gold. HTC serait également intéressé.

bref, et en dépit de la non intervention sur Siri, chacun redoute déjà un mois d'octobre boursier traditionnellement baissier.


----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

comment dire  
petit louis ne parle pas de la vraie bouse


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (3 Octobre 2013)

Les valeurs nominales ergu et jpmiss ont fait un léger bond en avant, tandis que le cours du Fab'Fab a retrouvé sa vitesse de croisière.
Les valeurs mobilières yvos, suite au rachat par la startup rouennaise aCLR, semblent stagner en attente de nouvelles mesures dans Portfolio, le volume des titres ayant baissé.
A la pause de la mi-journée, la bourse de Zurich ayant fermé suite à une invasion imminente des Français du Jura, perdait 7.77%. Forte volatilité du WebO qui verrouille sec.
Le titre à taux variable Penetrator a été violemment chahuté suite à une présence remarquée sur le marché du Le Bar de la Terrasse et termine dans le rouge.
La valeur petit_louis étant en cours de restauration, nous ne sommes pas en mesure de constater son repli.


----------



## Penetrator (3 Octobre 2013)

le rouge je prefere le blanc moi hips


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2013)

ah..on est monté d'un étage...

Enfin nous sommes reconnu !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (6 Octobre 2013)

La bourse du Le Bar de la Terrasse est toujours paralysée par le _shutdown_ américain et termine en baisse de 0.73 %, les trolls et les piliers ont désertés la place.
Les titres Amok sont à la hausse suite au lancement de l'iCar (un déambulateur électrique volant), tandis que le Doquéville suite à un trou d'air sur les marchés chute sévèrement.

PS :
Vendredi, au fixing de clôture, l'OPA de Macinside sur Admin d'un jour a affolé la salle des marchés, tous les indicateurs étaient au rouge et l'ensemble des correcteurs orthographiques mondiaux se  sont mis à clignoter.


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2013)

Forte hausse sur les librairies spécialisées dans l'archéologie, il y aurait une très forte demande sur un incunable encore trouvable : "Macintosh Human Interface Guidelines".

N'hésitez pas à offrir un cadeau rare et qui fera plaisir


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (11 Octobre 2013)

La bourse de Rodez a été fortement chahutée suite au retrait du titre camisol par les garçons de la COB. 
Tandis qu'à Lyon, suite à un relifting brutal, le titre MacG a complètement dévissé dans l'orange. :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> La bourse de Rodez a été fortement chahutée suite au retrait du titre camisol par les garçons de la COB.
> Tandis qu'à Lyon, suite à un relifting brutal, le titre MacG a complètement dévissé dans l'orange. :rateau:



Ouais, c'est Ripolin® qui remonte au CAC à rente !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2013)

HackhdeThon...
Bénévolat...

Eh merde je crois que le Gauche est revenue...

:hein:


----------



## ergu (17 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> La bourse de Rodez a été fortement chahutée suite au retrait du titre camisol par les garçons de la COB.
> Tandis qu'à Lyon, suite à un relifting brutal, le titre MacG a complètement dévissé dans l'orange. :rateau:



Dans l'orange donc un peu ton site, on n'y retrouve plus rien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2013)

manquait plus que les comiques !!!

je demande donc à tous les artistes de descendre d'ici, on ne s'entend plus compter.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> manquait plus que les comiques !!!
> 
> je demande donc à tous les artistes de descendre d'ici, on ne s'entend plus compter.



Ce n'est pas une bonne idée. Le comique est une valeur sûre en ces temps de crise.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (19 Octobre 2013)

vleroy (les rouleaux hygiéniques ASA) ayant voulu faire une OPA sur bugman & delafon (spécialiste en sanitaire) a subi la contre-attaque de bobbynountchak qui a racheté tous les actifs rien-à-carrer pour les refourguer à aCLR.
A la suite d'un échange très vif dans la salle des marchés, la bourse de Port Folio a dû fermer.

Sinon, le titre _Macallan_ se porte bien et vous souhaite un bon week-end.


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> vleroy (les rouleaux hygiéniques ASA) ayant voulu faire une OPA sur bugman & delafon (spécialiste en sanitaire) a subi la contre-attaque de bobbynountchak qui a racheté tous les actifs rien-à-carrer pour les refourguer à aCLR.
> A la suite d'un échange très vif dans la salle des marchés, la bourse de Port Folio a dû fermer.
> 
> Sinon, le titre _Macallan_ se porte bien et vous souhaite un bon week-end.


Ouais bah y z'étaient bien toxiques les actifs à Bobby !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais bah y z'étaient bien toxiques les actifs à Bobby !



Il faut en faire des subprime à la sauce Mac Gé.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (20 Octobre 2013)

L'action Soupière a franchi les 16059 USD sur le NazeDak, tandis que les valeurs Orange sont toujours dans le rouge.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> L'action Soupière a franchi les 16059 USD sur le NazeDak, tandis que les valeurs Orange sont toujours dans le rouge.



La valeur soupière a quitté le nasmachin depuis belle lurette. Elle a été remplacée par la valeur gronippon (Groland + nippon).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Octobre 2013)

c'est pas avec cette valeure qu'on fera monter bobby içi...

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> la valeur *gronippon*





petit_louis a dit:


> c'est pas avec cette valeure qu'on fera monter bobby içi...
> 
> :rateau:


Oui, faut changer quelques lettres...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Octobre 2013)

Embauchée !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Embauchée !



Dis donc Napoléon, tu crois pouvoir placer ta longue vue sur ces remparts là ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dis donc Napoléon, tu crois pouvoir placer ta longue vue sur ces remparts là ?


laisse moi rêver !!!
'spece de monstre !


----------



## Penetrator (4 Novembre 2013)

merci aux kougloffs qui m'ont aidé


----------



## Arlequin (4 Novembre 2013)

remercions les gens qui nous aident 

dans la vie, on n'est jamais trop aidé


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> remercions les gens qui nous aident
> 
> dans la vie, on n'est jamais trop aidé



Si, si, moi chuis assep' aidé :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si, si, moi chuis assep' aidé :rateau:



j'le savais


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'le savais



Ptécon


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ptécon



affirmatif


----------



## Penetrator (6 Novembre 2013)

au moins on le sent


----------



## gKatarn (7 Novembre 2013)

Le flood est une valeur sûre de fond de portefeuille de la Bourse du Le Bar de La Terrasse...


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le flood est une valeur sûre de fond de portefeuille de la Bourse du Le Bar de La Terrasse...



Merda, yé croyais qué cété lé flouze...


----------



## Penetrator (7 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le flood est une valeur sûre de fond de portefeuille de la *Bouse *du Bar de La Terrasse...


soyez respectueux m'enfin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2013)

Depuis que la Gauche est au pouvoir, nous sommes envahi par du nougat mou.

si c'est pas un signe ça.... 

:mouais:


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2013)

La quoi (?) au pouvoir :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Depuis que la Gauche est au pouvoir, nous sommes envahi par du nougat mou.



Le flamby©, c'est pas à base de nougat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le flamby©, c'est pas à base de nougat



Exact. Et pour quelqu'un qui ne pense qu'à bouffer, ne pas savoir ça, ça la fout mal.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2013)

Tu sais, Petit-Louis, tant qu'il bouffe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Décembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu sais, Petit-Louis, tant qu'il bouffe...



Faut pas oublier de s'hydrater aussi !

Mais bon ensuite on va faire le lien avec les problèmes de poche du gars en plastique blanc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour !

Je suis Petit_Louis !
Vous m'avez peut être déjà vu dans films éducatif comme "dans la viande, y'a de la demande !", "la verdure, c'est rempli de crevures" ou encore le chef d'oeuvre en 2 parties "Viande blanche" et "viande rouge".

si je viens aujourd'hui vous parler içi c'est que je sais, tu le sais, et je sais que tu le sais, nous sommes tous confrontés aux cadeaux de noël dont nous ne savons que faire ! 

Et là je regarde la caméra 2...*doute*
ah oui je viens de lire un turc que je devais pas...et oui les enfants même les professionels comme moi font des erreurs ! SAUF QUE MOI CHUIS PAYE UNE BLINDE, P'TITS TROU DU CUL...
Pardon...non mais on coupera au montage !
Je reprends...
Où est cette caméra 2 déjà ? ah voilà...parfait....

Donc !
Quand on vous donne un cadeau de merde que faire ?
Et bien La Bourse du Le Bar de la Terrasse n'a pas la solution pour vous ! 

Voilà...

Merci de m'avoir écouté et à bientôt les enfants !


Ce message a été validé par le board.
Si vous l'avez reçu, c'est que vous le méritez.
Il a été envoyé par un stagiaire, inutile de répondre il ne sait pas lire...vrai quoi sinon ca nous coutait le double !


----------



## Powerdom (25 Décembre 2013)

petit_louis se lève. il est de bonne humeur


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> petit_louis se lève. il est de bonne humeur



C'est normal, hier soir il a fourré la dinde et là il vient de faire un gros popo


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> petit_louis se lève. il est de bonne humeur





petit_louis a dit:


> ah oui *je viens de lire un turc*



De bonne humeur peut-être, dans un état second certainement. La viande a bien mariné en tous cas


----------



## gKatarn (25 Décembre 2013)

PL a trop abusé du kebab


----------



## Powerdom (26 Décembre 2013)

Nous l'avons à nouveau perdu. Coma éthylique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2013)

Pire : je taff !



Travailler plus pour...aller au Japon ;p


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2013)

Les sushis, ça va changer des pizzas et du kebab


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les sushis, ça va changer des pizzas et du kebab



Et une tasse de saké pour faire passer le tout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Janvier 2014)

Inutile de nous envoyer vos bilans de 2013 : on en discutera autour d'une bonne table.

A tes frais bien sûr !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2014)

Bin Tiwoui qu'est-ce t'as foutu? On t'as pas vu à la galette... T'aimes pas la frangipane ? Mais y avait aussi de la brioche...
On a claqué tout le capital en grands crus...
Merde alors...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2014)

Tiwoui a un peu trop fêté les bons résultats 2013 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il vient de distribuer les dividendes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin Tiwoui, on te voit plus aux soirées...


je reviens à l'instant de vacances :hein:

quand aux insinuations du clone blanc = prout !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2014)

les filles, les autres...

demain, en capitale de la France, c'est circulation alternée selon votre plaque d'immatriculation.

rappelez vous mon conseil "quand le cendrier de la Bentley est plein, c'est le moment d'en changer !".

je reste à votre disposition pour tout gueuleton supplémentaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Avril 2014)

bon ben il est bien le Manu ! 

limite je voterais à gggg...à gau........OOOOOOOOOO......

'tain j'y arrive pas :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2014)

mais lol quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2014)

l'Empreur : il est de gauche ?

A vouloir habiller tout le monde pareil...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2014)

L'Empereur n'est ni de gauche ni de droite. Il est l'Empereur.


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> L'Empereur n'est ni de gauche ni de droite.


Il s'appelle Manu, l'empereur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> L'Empereur n'est ni de gauche ni de droite. Il est l'Empereur.


c'est le fils de Borlo ???!!!


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2014)

Est-ce héréditaire la tuberculose ?!


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2014)

Est-ce que l'on peut convertir les points disco en plan épargne retraite basé sur l'indice BLBT ?!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2014)

Les :!: ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2014)

Ceux-la valent très cher vu leur rareté


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2014)

C'est réservé aux sociétaires !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2014)

attention aux taux de change et aux prélèvements sociaux 

nous restons disponible pour toutes questions supplémentaires facturées.

gros bisoux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> attention aux taux de change et aux prélèvements sociaux
> 
> nous restons disponible pour toutes questions supplémentaires facturées.
> 
> gros bisoux



Quand même, vous pourriez faire des exonérations pour les petits revenus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand même, vous pourriez faire des exonérations pour les petits revenus.


 
toi, ca se voit que tu lis pas la rubrique"frais de bouche" de notre budget élyséen (dixit Maître Follasse, notaire dévoué)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> toi, ca se voit que tu lis pas la rubrique"frais de bouche" de notre budget élyséen (dixit Maître Follasse, notaire dévoué)



Évidemment, si c'est Maître Folasse dixit, je m'incline.


----------



## dool (18 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que l'on peut convertir les points disco en plan épargne retraite basé sur l'indice BLBT ?!



Ca serait déjà mieux que d'être populaire pour de la soupe. 


:mouais: 



=>


----------



## carvi84 (31 Juillet 2014)

Il ne faut pas confondre la soupe populaire avec la bouillie bordelaise de l'empereur 


 cordialement  
ccim12


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2014)

Prise de bénéfices sur l'action VieuxTrooper Inc, suite à une semaine de vacances bien méritées


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Août 2014)

Peuh...

Les actions VieuxTrooperInc sentent pas toujours la rose à ce que j'entend !

En plus ton portefeuille est beaucoup orienté :

couches confiances,
sonotones,
fauteuil roulant,
déambulateurs...

ca sent la Mort !

Inscrit à un de mes cours : pour toi la facture sera indolore et tu seras plus là quand tes enfants commenceront à rembourser !

Ton TRES sincère ami

L


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2014)

Plutô^t que de suivre tes cours, je préfère investir dans une nouvelle action _*RoséBBQ Limited*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Août 2014)

Là on est bien d'accord !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2014)

Je détiens la 99,99% du capital de cette boite  :love:


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je détiens la 99,99% du capital de cette boite  :love:



Veinard


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je détiens la 99,99% du capital de cette boite  :love:



L'inconvénient de ce genre de _boite_




c'est que le capital fond à vue d'il de verre !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> L'inconvénient de ce genre de _boite_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je comprends enfin le sens de
"cette boite coule"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Août 2014)

Pfffiiooouuuu !

déjà 5 ans que je suis içi...

5 ans à répendre la bonne parole du bienfait de l'Argent dans notre monde hypocrite.

Alors bien sûr ce ne fût pas facile : bousculé à Le Bar par des méchants anciens, je me suis tranquillement fait une place parmi vous.

Et maintenant c'est toujours avec joie que je reviens trainer par là. 


Voilà....Chaud must go on comme on dit...alos que le Frais c"='est bien aussi.
Et j'y retourne !!!

:love:


----------



## patlek (23 Août 2014)

Il ne fallait pas répendre la bonne parole, il faut la répandre (5 ans de travail a refaire)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2014)

Et il ne fallait pas venir à Le Bar mais au Bar.

Toute une éducation à refaire, comme pour lui :

[YOUTUBE]0PwlFSmR-OE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Août 2014)

Bon ben voilà...on avance tranquillou...

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...-du-pacte-de-responsabilite_4477591_3234.html

...dans quelle direction par contre, j'ai des doutes !

:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2014)

Ah bah non je me disais aussi !

http://vidberg.blog.lemonde.fr/files/2014/08/177_entreprise.jpg

MWAWAWAWAWAWAWA !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Décembre 2014)

*ouvre la fenêtre pour renouveler l'air * 
sinon, c'est pas ce soir la fin du fiscal ?

:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2015)

Comme tous les ans


----------



## patlek (2 Janvier 2015)

2015...

çà va pas du tout...

Normalement, je devrais etre en soucoupe volante. J' aurais meme du acheter ma prmière soucoupe volante il y a 15 ans: une soucoupe volante Citroën.

(A moins que je roule en soucoupe volante!!?? sans le savoir??!!)

Et il devrait y avoir des mutants, avec des super pouvoirs!!

(A moins qu' il n' y ait déjà (!!!) des mutants... mmmmhhh.. hollande... super pouvoir : super optimiste (j' angoisse!!)


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2015)

L'action *Rosé & BBQ* est en baisse comme tous les ans en cette saison. Toutefois, une judicieuce OPA amicale sur l'action *Vin chaud dans les alpages* devrait permettre à la société *Trooper Ltd* de connaître une progression de son CA.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2015)

quelle prise de risque...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2015)

Moi, je préfère investir dans l'action *Cuite au saké*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2015)

allo ?

ah on a perdu la connexion...


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> allo ?
> 
> ah on a perdu la connexion...



T'es en avance de 24 heures !



Oyoel a dit:


> *Maintenance des forums le 19/01/2015*
> 
> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> ...


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2015)

_améliorer votre expérience de navigation_

(Les cookies aussi sont censés améliorer l'expérience de nav) Mouahaha . 


Pardon :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2015)

se connecter avec Facebook....

MWAWAWAWAWAWA !!!

Bien joué les gens


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

mais comment a t'on pu en arriver là ?!


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

> Anonyme aime ça.



je t'arrête tout de suite, tu n'arriveras pas à me pécho !! tu peux pas test ! 

non, vraiment, ils sont moches ces émotitrèscons !


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2015)

pitain j'ai mal aux yeux
Pis ces 'j'aime' à la façon fessebouc c'est de la mUrdre. J'aime pas (mais je peux pas le signifier).

Rendez-nous les boules rouges sacrénom !


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2015)

Ces emotitrèscons sont aussi très moches.

Et sexistes qui plus est : voir le :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2015)

Et plus personne n'entre au Cab en schlapettes. La fin d'une époque.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2015)

Monde de Merde...


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

et petit-louis a un avatar très moche !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2015)

J'ai trouvé le candidat ideal pour le prochain emotitrescon qui sera ajouté à la collection :


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> J'ai trouvé le candidat ideal pour le prochain emotitrescon qui sera ajouté à la collection :


Hin hin hin !
Le flat design est une vraie révolution


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2015)

j'attends avec impatience le "one more thing"

-_-


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Janvier 2015)

Pas possible c'est hors chartres


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Pis ces 'j'aime' à la façon fessebouc c'est de la mUrdre. J'aime pas (mais je peux pas le signifier).


Oué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Romuald a dit:


> Rendez-nous les boules rouges sacrénom !


Dans mes bras


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Pas possible c'est hors chartres



en même temps, c'est tout petit Chartres.


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2015)

On n'voit plus trop webo depuis que le Franc a bondi de 20% !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2015)

Ouais?


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2015)

Tiens, t'es pas sur les pistes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2015)

le franc suisse cay bon, mangez-en !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2015)

Ça tinte sous la dent !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais?


T'as pas loupé grand chose.
Les marchés sont plutôt calmes depuis la refonte.
Y'a bien eut un sursaut spéculatif du fin fond des contrées de l'Est mais pas de quoi susciter l'engouement ! Au contraire certains actionnaires tentent en vain d'étouffer dans l'œuf, cette bulle naissante.
À suivre… Ou pas !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2015)

Ouais, mais maintenant y a des suisses qui bossent 45 h / semaine payés 40 pour compenser leur augmentation de capital... Ouarf !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2015)

Tiens j'étais pas venu depuis le changement.
Ah ben c'est laid.
Très.
Et bordélique en plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2015)

c'est assez sympa je trouve ces pubs entre coupée d'un forum... ou le contraire...

'tain je sais plus


----------



## ergu (4 Avril 2015)

Oh putain !
Oh... Putain !

Bon, ben je repars.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2015)

Tu peux rester hein


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Avril 2015)

oui il faut rester !
Ici c'est de la déconne...par paquet de mille ! 
comme la fois où gKatarn a


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> comme la fois où gKatarn a



Montré ses fesses ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Montré ses fesses ?



Non. Vidé sa poche sur la terrasse après avoir abusé du mode /BBQ rosé.

Il a fallu appeler les pompiers pour pomper le liquide.

MDR


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Il a fallu appeler les pompiers pour pomper le liquide.


Et lancer un appel à contribution pour sauver le soldat G4 !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Et lancer un appel à contribution pour sauver le soldat G4 !



Un masque et un tuba suffisaient.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2015)

Alors toutes ces preuves qui montrent que le Bar c'est l'endroit ou il faut être !


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2015)

Alors dans l'immédiat : apéro.
Puis barbeq' - mousse
Puis sieste. 

Après on verra. peut-être un radassage TV devant Doctor Who avec le gamin.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2015)

Intuition : les cours de l'action BBQ/Rosé Ltd © devraient remonter avec les beaux jours


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> Intuition : les cours de l'action BBQ/Rosé Ltd © devraient remonter avec les beaux jours


La bulle spéculative BBQ/rosé a crevé lamentablement.
Frémissement du titre _Convallaria majalis_
Remontée brutale des actions choucroute, potée, cassoulet, bourguignon et assimilées.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mai 2015)

VieuxBélierPervers a dit:
			
		

> Remontée brutale des actions choucroute, potée, cassoulet, bourguignon et assimilées[/actions]



Et si c'est pas du spéculatif ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mai 2015)

le Yen cay bon !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2015)

Les cerisiers sont-ils encore en fleurs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mai 2015)

j'ai pas fait gaffe...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2015)

Attention, ça secoue.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Attention, ça secoue.


Ca sent la chute pour les olives, mais faut-il acheter à la baisse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2015)

cékiki a piqué la place envié dans la top-list ?

Oh ! Reveil !!!


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2015)

Baisse des cours "Rosé & BBQ", à cause des conditions météo. En revanche, "Croze-Hermitage & pâté au coin de la cheminée" commencent à frémir.


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Septembre 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> Baisse des cours "Rosé & BBQ", à cause des conditions météo. En revanche, "Croze-Hermitage & pâté au coin de la cheminée" commencent à frémir.



Dernière minute: montée en flèche du cours Lagavulin et des éditeurs de BD. Cheminée+ Whisky (avec modération, j'aime pas boire seul)+ BD.


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2015)

Chute des cours tondeuse et taille haies, qui n'étaient déjà pas bien haut. Les hedge fund s'interrogent sur l'opportunité d'y investir, la reprise ne devant pas intervenir avant 6 ou 7 mois.
Suite à la montée des cours Lagavullin, Oban et Talisker lui emboitent le pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Février 2016)

le soleil se pointe dès 8h...
hop ! on spécul(os) sur les cahouètes et le kawa !

Je dis ça, je dis ça...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2016)

Cahouètes + café ? Le mélange est spéculatif.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Juillet 2016)

AAAAAAAAH 
BREXIT ! OH MON GOD !!!

MàJ done


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Juillet 2016)

Bon ben je cherchais un endroit ou faire une mon petit come back mais j'ai rien trouvé d'engageant.
Donc je le fais içi.

TTTTAAADAAAAA ! !!!
Yo les gens ca va ? Ca bronze tranquillou ?
Le prochain BBQ IRL il est pour quand ? où ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2016)

Je profite du réveil de ce thread pour annoncer la création d'un fonds espagnol : Tapas & Rosé ©


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2017)

Je vous suggère d'investir dans les fonds "Rosé & BBQ" avant qu'ils ne remontent trop


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2017)

Hé hé


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2017)

Même s'il n'y a plus trop de dessinateurs dans le coin.
Même si nous sommes dans un espace dématérialisé.

Je vous conseille de stocker du papier de chez canson. Depuis le rachat par l'italien fila, les process de fabrication sont revus et corrigés à la sauce optimisation efficace – le wasabi à côté c'est du p'tit lait !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2017)

Arf


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je vous suggère d'investir dans les fonds "Rosé & BBQ" avant qu'ils ne remontent trop


Et aussi dans les couches pour adulte


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2017)

Dans le Houblon, tout est bon !

\o/


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2017)

Houblon président !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Houblon président !


Font du camembert à la bière maintenant ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je vous suggère d'investir dans les fonds "Rosé & BBQ" avant qu'ils ne remontent trop



Je vous l'avais dit : les cours ont commencé leur remontée hier et vont se poursuivre aujourd'hui. Mais une rechute est probable semaine prochaine.

Quant aux couches pour adultes, il s'agit d'une spéculation risquée alimentée par de viles rumeurs sans fondement


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Avril 2017)

Oooooooooohhh yyyyeeeeeaaaahh !

C'est pas si mal que ça la France !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Novembre 2017)

J'entends dire "les paradis fiscaux comme l'ile de Mann...." gnagnagnagna...

Paradis Fiscal ??!!
Sans déconner, essayé de trouver un bon resto là bas et on en reparlera ok... OK ?!!


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2017)

Si c'est pour la bouffe que tu sélectionnes ton paradis fiscal, vois plutôt du côté des Îles Cook !
On n'a pas dû les baptiser ainsi uniquement pour abriter la caisse noire d'Apple! [emoji848]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Novembre 2017)

Mais j'aime ton initiative !

Dis donc ca te dirais de travailler pour moi ?
Dans un groupe rempli de winners qui ont un accès à une machine à café en illimité ?

Bon évidement avec toute cette mauvaise pub qui nous est faite on te paiera peu MAIS l'important c'est l'expérience que tu mettras sur ton CV !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2018)

2018 ! 
Dernière année de déclaration des ses revenus au fisc avant retenu sur salaire ?!

Pas trop tôt...


----------



## flotow (12 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> 2018 !
> Dernière année de déclaration des ses revenus au fisc avant retenu sur salaire ?!
> 
> Pas trop tôt...


J'ai fait mes impôts de 2013 deux semaines avant la fin décembre (posté la veille de partir en vacances)
C'est dire si j'ai laissé traîné. Par contre, je récupère pas mal, donc je me dis que j'aurais pu le faire plus tôt


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2018)

Je travail en Suisse


Vous payez des impôts en France  ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je travail en Suisse
> Vous payez des impôts en France  ??



Ma première lettre du fisc c'était tu es trop pauvre tu paies pas d'impôts.
Depuis, ça a heureusement changé


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ma première lettre du fisc c'était tu es trop pauvre tu paies pas d'impôts.
> Depuis, ça a heureusement changé



moi c'était, vous avez une résidence secondaire voici votre taxe d'habitation :S


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mai 2018)

EEEEEEEHHHH VVVOOOIIILLLAAAAAAAAA !!!

Qu'est-ce qui a bousillé ma machine à laver le linge ?!
Une pièce de 2 centimes d'euro !!!
Est ce que ca serait arrivé abec un gros billet ? Non bien sûr, question de pudeur, de classe, d'éducation...

Quoi "D'où vient la pièce ?"

Mais laissez moi ! Ma vie est privé !
Parfaitement, d'environ 600€ visiblement au minimum...


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2018)

Ça fait bien longtemps que le marché du lave-linge est pipé !

C'est un secteur hautement toxique qui n'hésite pas à générer des pannes aléatoires pour plomber les ménages. C'est dégueulasse mais c'est comme ça. Faut que tout le monde bouffe !

Et le coup de la pièce de 2 sous qui bousille tout fait hélas partie de cette liste de pannes. Et toi, qui _streame_ plus qu'il ne lit _Bloomberg_, t'es tombé dans le panneau !

Mais t'inquiète, d'après mes sources, l'économie disruptive va flanquer un coup de pompe dans ce fatras de linge sale. Elle te proposera sous peu un abonnement lavage très abordable qui te libèrera de la besogne.


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2018)

Faut pas travailler en local. L'avenir c'est le lavage de slips dans le cloud. tu devrais monter une _startteupe innovante_ à coup de _kickstartaire citoyen _et pour mettre en branle ce concept _eco responsable._


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2018)

Le bouc semble bien avoir assimilé les mots-clés de la communication politiquement correcte


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mai 2018)

Une start-up ?

Je gère le budget friandise 
Et puis comme on est une démocratie je laisse le peuple choisir = babyfoot ou billard en salle de repos ?

Ca va être trop maaaaaaacron !


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le bouc semble bien avoir assimilé les mots-clés de la communication politiquement correcte


BELIER, tas de plastique !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mai 2018)

hin hin hin hin !

Je la note celle là...


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> EEEEEEEHHHH VVVOOOIIILLLAAAAAAAAA !!!
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui a bousillé ma machine à laver le linge ?!
> Une pièce de 2 centimes d'euro !!!
> ...



tu as jamais à démonter un lave vaisselle (plein de flotte) un vendredi soir parce que la pompe était bloqué par des bouts de verres,  pfff


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mai 2018)

macinside a dit:


> tu as jamais à démonter un lave vaisselle (plein de flotte) un vendredi soir parce que la pompe était bloqué par des bouts de verres,  pfff



Yo Jeune Dude !

Je te confirme n'avoir jamais fait cela en effet...

Mais le plus drôle c'est que le réparateur m'a expliqué que le problème n'était pas mécanique mais électrique !
En gros il a changé la carte mère du lave linge quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2018)

Il t'a enflé alors


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mai 2018)

Tiens !

Je l'avais pas entendu depuis 5 minutes


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2018)

Après le beurre, c'est au tour du rosé de subir les foudres des boursicoteurs.

Faîtes le plein maintenant !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mai 2018)

J'avais anticipé la demande


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2018)

Pour le beurre ?

Je veux pas connaitre vos soirées thèmes chez les impériaux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2018)

C'est le côté obscure de la Force je suppose !

MWAWAWAWAWAWAWA !!! LOL PTDR !


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Après le beurre, c'est au tour du rosé de subir les foudres des boursicoteurs.
> 
> Faîtes le plein maintenant !




tant que c'est pas la bière


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2018)

macinside a dit:


> tant que c'est pas la bière


Bah dans la mesure où les terres agricoles fondent à vue d'œil au profit de lotissement d'habitations et d'espaces commerciaux, la culture de houblon risque d'en prendre un coup !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juin 2018)

La loose...

Monde de Merde  ! (Copyright G. ABITBOL)


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2018)

J'ai dis un truc qui n'fallait pas ?!


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2018)

il a plus de saucisses je crois


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2018)

Flûte !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2018)

no problemo ! 

Il me reste toujours une bonne bouteille de champagne pour fêter un truc...ou pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Janvier 2019)

En 2019 le billet de 500 Euro va disparaitre !

quand je lis ça. j'ai envie d'enfiler un pull en cachemire jaune, d'ouvrir ma fenêtre et de dire zut !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2019)

Si même les cachemires jaunes s’y mettent, on est foutu.


----------



## aCLR (1 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> En 2019 le billet de 500 Euro va disparaitre !
> 
> quand je lis ça. j'ai envie d'enfiler un pull en cachemire jaune, d'ouvrir ma fenêtre et de dire zut !


Alors qu'on s'attendait plutôt à la création de celui de 1000 !?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2019)

J’ai bien des billets de 
1000 francs Suisses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’ai bien des billets de
> 1000 francs Suisses



Ah ! Un exilé fiscal ! On en tient un ! On va te faire cracher ton pognon !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2019)

/blast Himeji, vil jaloux


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ah ! Un exilé fiscal ! On en tient un ! On va te faire cracher ton pognon !



C'est jamais que des "fourmis"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast Himeji, vil jaloux



Toi, fais gaffe. Sinon je vais enfiler un gilet jaune et ça va chier.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2019)

/blast les gilets jaunes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2019)

MAIS CARREMENT !!!

Bravo gKatarn !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> MAIS CARREMENT !!!
> 
> Bravo gKatarn !!!



/slaps PL le fayot


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> En 2019 le billet de 500 Euro va disparaitre !
> 
> quand je lis ça. j'ai envie d'enfiler un pull en cachemire jaune, d'ouvrir ma fenêtre et de dire zut !


 
j’en ai des bleus


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2019)

macinside a dit:


> j’en ai des bleus


Pulls en cachemire ou billets de 500 euros ?!


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2019)

Les billets de 500€ bleus sont vraisemblablement des faux


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2019)

Non ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2019)

(passke j'aime pas le foot)​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2019)

Nous pouvons y voir l'artiste obnubilé par la quantité d'argent qu'amasse un footballeur pendant sa carrière !

C'est bô Romuald, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2019)

Moi, j’y vois plutôt la représentation symbolique d’un curé pédophile.


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2019)

z'êtes compliqués, quand même.
Fallait seulement y voir une réponse au 'non ?' de Jura.

(Pour les empéchés du bulbe : messie)
(Et comme j'aime pas le foot, une photo du Messie, pas de Messi)


(Mon running gag à double détente à moi que j'ai)
Capito ?

Non ?





(parce que je ne fais pas de politique)
(vous avez deux heures pour trouver et compléter)


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> vous avez deux heures


Ça ne sera pas de trop !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2019)

Je n'ai pas Instagram, je ne sais pas quoi dire sur les filtres sépias...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2019)

/blast le bouc et ses running gags alakon


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2019)

Excuse moi de te reprendre mais ila dit qu'il un bélier et pas un bouc !

Non c'est sôooo 2018...

DIS DONC MACHIN !!!
TU COMPRENDS QUAND ON TE PARLE ??!!

BELIER ! PAS BOUC !
MERDE KWA !!!

Voilà...on est en 2019 après tout...


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast le bouc et ses running gags alakon


Ben voila, dès qu'on essaie d'activer plus de deux neurones à la fois chez les posteurs de macgé en général et les vieux troopers en particulier, ça passe en mode sécurité et ne sait plus faire qu'une seule chose. Déjà qu'on se demandait s'il savait en faire deux, le doute venant de ce qu'il se cantonnait au fil d'à côté, mais maintenant qu'il déborde - et je ne parle pas de sa poche - ...

Non ?







(je ne fais toujours pas de politique)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2019)

C'est la nouvelle fonction notaire sans doute... 

Ou l'ordre 66...


----------



## PJG (3 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> *Non ?*


*Moi je dis: Sissi...*


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est la nouvelle fonction notaire sans doute...



j'aime pas les notaires  (j'en ai vu 2 déjà)


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben voila, dès qu'on essaie d'activer plus de deux neurones à la fois chez les posteurs de macgé en général et les vieux troopers en particulier, ça passe en mode sécurité et ne sait plus faire qu'une seule chose.


Tabasser !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2019)

2019, la Vérité éclate : les Modo sont bien des fachos.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2019)

/blast pl, y en a qui se sont fait bannir pour moins que ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2019)

Ch'te jure !

Ca me rappel quand je "perdais" la connexion au bar !


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2019)

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai misé gros et j'ai perdu ! Mon sens des lumières m'a berné. Quelle guigne !
Je sais ce que tu vas dire. _C'était trop beau pour être vrai ! Tu t'es monté le bourrichon, vu des lampions, préparé des cotillons et maintenant t'es comme un con à retenir le bouchon et compter tes actions…_
L'affaire était trop prometteuse pour ne pas la saisir ! Tant pis…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juillet 2019)

Meuh oui !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Meuh oui !


Toi aussi tu es Normand ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Août 2019)

P'tet ben k'oui, p'tet ben k'non...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2020)

Ah on est mal !

Mais vraiment !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2020)

Pour des questions de sécurité et d'hygiène, les echanges valise de billets ne se font plus de la main à la main mais d'un coffre automobile ã l'autre avec l'aide votre (tout) petit personnel.

C'est vulgaire mais on a pas le choix


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2020)

plus de saucisses alors   ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

J'ai bien une idée...


----------

